# Firstline Mortgage



## Cpl4Life (10 Jan 2010)

Has anyone here paid off (discharged) their mortgage with Firstline under the military group mortgage at terms end?    I don't have easy access to my mortgage dox until early Summer and our term is up at the end of March, kicking myself  for not bring a copy with me.

Noticed the website states the discharge fee but that may not necessarily be for the group mortgage.

Nix


----------



## Occam (10 Jan 2010)

"Military Group Mortgage"??  You've lost me.

I have my mortgage with First Line - if you can clear up what I'm looking for on the documents, I can tell you what it says.


----------



## Cpl4Life (10 Jan 2010)

It surprised me when they referred to it as that; the only thing I can think of, and this is an assumption on my part, is that we took advantage of the 25K no interest thing and this would put us in this "military group mortgage" category.

Since we're supposedly different (for whatever reason) I'm hesitant to ask the general public what fees they incurred when paying out their Firstline mortgage as it may or may not be quite different.

Damn I'm wishing I had a copy of my agreement... things you don't think of before you head out.


----------

